# Hi all new to this cant wait to get away in our fully furbished self built camper van usualy ho abroud in it but this year up to the north then scotla



## Pinkshell (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi all new to this off up north then into scotland to a hired cottage and a bit of wild camping in our self build van keep safe pinkshell and and beezy dog


----------



## Makzine (Apr 27, 2021)

Hello and welcome to you both from Kent.


----------



## wildebus (Apr 27, 2021)

Pinkshell said:


> Hi all new to this off up north then into scotland to a hired cottage and a bit of wild camping in our self build van keep safe pinkshell and and beezy dog


Hello.  nice VW LT you have there


----------



## Red Dwarf (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi and welcome from the Scottish Highlands.


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 27, 2021)

A big WELCOME to You, Your Van, & You’re LOVELY Dog ,
Have fun on the Boards


----------



## izwozral (Apr 27, 2021)

More pics of the inside please.


----------



## Scotia (Apr 27, 2021)

Ye had better get yer drinking heed on then if yer cummin up ti see me.


----------



## jeanette (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 27, 2021)

Welcome.
Have fun and adventures.
Don't leave nasty memories behind you.


----------



## mjvw (Apr 27, 2021)

Welcome enjoy.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 27, 2021)

Hello Pinkshell, welcome aboard 

Enjoy your van!


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Robmac (Apr 28, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.

Nice van.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 28, 2021)

Welcome from Co Antrim.


----------



## Silver sprinter (May 1, 2021)

Hi welcome along from Scotland enjoy your cottage and travelling Scotland


----------



## phillybarbour (May 3, 2021)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## The laird (May 8, 2021)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------

